# Turn Nokia N70 into Music Edition



## arunks (Jan 17, 2007)

This is the standard/normal N70 which can be seen everywhere.

*bp0.blogger.com/_KcajYD4sqnI/RYMQHfC2NrI/AAAAAAAAAAs/nfxqHPhVwX4/s320/n70std.jpg
and this is the newly launched N70 Music Edition.
*bp0.blogger.com/_KcajYD4sqnI/RYMQHfC2NpI/AAAAAAAAAAc/a19b5oNvc-0/s320/n70-1me.jpg

Well, the difference between the standard N70 and Music Edition N70 are, Music Edition (ME) comes with the all black housing, media pack consist of (Nokia AD-41 and HS-21 headset, Nokia 1GB Mobile MMC). The standard N70 package only comes with a stereo headset, and 64MB mobile MMC.
*bp3.blogger.com/_KcajYD4sqnI/RYMQHPC2NnI/AAAAAAAAAAM/N2HyyMzsDsQ/s320/09122006127.jpg

HS21 HS20 Headset

*bp3.blogger.com/_KcajYD4sqnI/RYMQHPC2NoI/AAAAAAAAAAU/gR2HBdHuucY/s320/09122006128.jpg
AD-41 Adapter

Nokia AD-41 is special because it has media remote control, and it also converts Nokia standard Pop-port to the standard 3.5mm audio jack which allows you to enjoy your music using your own earphone. Compared to Nokia AD-15 which comes with the 3rd Generation N-Series, Nokia AD-41 has integrated microphone and remote control.

After the basic introduction and explaination about the difference between standard N70 and Music Edition N70, now lets see how we turn our existing N70 into Music Edition N-Series.
In summary, the difference would be:
1. The black housing
2. Nokia AD-41 adapter
3. 1GB DVRSMMC
4. The latest N70 music edition firmware which comes with the Green Theme

*bp1.blogger.com/_KcajYD4sqnI/RYMRsvC2NvI/AAAAAAAAABM/aeZRXu1J-Es/s320/Screenshot2.jpg

Let us starts with the 1st item in the list, you can actually gets the full black grade AAA housing from the internet which cost you around RM30-RM50 depends on the quality. If you don't like the grade AAA housing, you can always opt for the original housing from Nokia Personal Care centres.

Then, for the Nokia AD-41 adapter you can find some dealers which sells it at the lower price than NPC. In my situation, I manage to get it at the price of RM95 inclusive postage. The NPC sells the same adapter at the price of RM145 if I still remember it correctly.

The third item, 1GB DVRSMMC (Mobile MMC) you can get it anywhere which roughly cost you around RM80-RM90.

Lastly is the more technical part where you need to flash or upgrade your existing firmware by yourself. The targetted new firmware are v5.0638.3.0.1. The older firmware would not be able to support AD-41 adapter and you won't be able to listen to the radio through AD-41 adapter. Of course the targetted firmware solves both of this problem. It also provides new theme which green in color, and now the default Music Player and Radio background would be paint according to your theme instead of the blue color background. In case you don't know how to check your firmware version, you can check it by entering *#0000# in your phone during standby mode.

*bp0.blogger.com/_KcajYD4sqnI/RYMRsfC2NuI/AAAAAAAAABE/PMPtx7x3qRw/s320/Screenshot1.jpg

*Steps of upgrade your firmware*
Before you start, you must clearly understand that this process is considered quite risky. If you don't follow the steps correctly, you might damage your phone severely.
1. Get NNS (Nemesis Service Suite Beta) from this websites *www.b-phreaks.co.uk/software.htm (Scroll to the bottom most and there's a zip file sized around 4.75MB)
direct link is this *www.b-phreaks.co.uk/files/NSS/NSS10387.zip

or try this

*www.uploading.com/files/ZKT8B68U/NSS10387.zip.html

2. After finish download it, install the NSS into your computer. During installation, you would be prompt to choose the service which you want to used. In this case, choose *Virtual USB Devices*​ 
*bp0.blogger.com/_KcajYD4sqnI/RYMRsfC2NsI/AAAAAAAAAA0/0ilea5finMQ/s320/NSS1.jpg
3. Then finish the installation, and now download the Nokia Sofware Updater from the Nokia Official Websites. *www.nokia.co.uk/A4226014 Choose your model which is N70.

4. After finish download, install the Updater as well.


5. Connect your phone to your PC. In this case makes sure you had your PC-Suite installed. Makes sure your cable connection is stable and don't touch your cable anymore unless instructed. Cable that you can use are : CA-51 which originally bundled in N70 package, or you DKU2 which tend to be more stable. 

6. After your phone is connected to your pc, starts the NSS. You can see theres a discovery icon at right top corner there. Click it to let NSS detect device information. After those information generated, click on phone info (which is the second icon from left). Key in the product code and check the enable checkbox. The product key varies depends on what kind of firmware you wish to update. If you want pure Music Edition firmware which not support chinese language, enter your product code (*0543026*) or (*0543027*). If you need chinese language support, I suggest you update to the latest standard N70 firmware. The product code would be (*0524115*) or (*0524116*). 
*N70 Music Edition APAC (English, Simplified Chinese) - 0539266
added on 17Dec2006​ 
*bp0.blogger.com/_KcajYD4sqnI/RYMRsfC2NtI/AAAAAAAAAA8/vBdP2oIJIf0/s320/NSS2.jpg
7. After entered your product code, click write and wait it updates complete, then click on read button to verify your product code again. 
* Some people having problem to verify the product code by click on the read button. Don't worry, you can verify it by click on the FLASH button, then click on the scan button at the very next tab. It can reveal your new product code too.  
- added on 1 Jan 2007
Then exit the NSS, and open the NSU. 

8. Follow the instructions given inside the NSU closely and do not touch the cable until whole update process is completed.​      *bp1.blogger.com/_KcajYD4sqnI/RYMRsvC2NwI/AAAAAAAAABU/fG9l-2XhcPg/s320/NSU1.jpg
9. After finish the update, your phone now is N70 Music Edition or Compatible. You would notice theres two extra theme which is the Green theme or the Red theme. Both are exclusively designed for Music Edition series. *bp0.blogger.com/_KcajYD4sqnI/RYMQHfC2NqI/AAAAAAAAAAk/fh-cRhaiTr4/s320/N70ME.jpg

In the end, here you are sucessfully turn your normal N70 into a music series N70. Enjoy yaaro..



source: compiled and Posted by littleway's blog

THIS CAN VOID YOUR WARRANTY (if u r not able to revert back to original pid again)...AND IT WILL BE UR OWN RESPONSIBILITY FOR ANY KIND OF RISK INVOLVED WHEN U PERFORM THIS CARELESSLY OTHERWISE IT WILL BE COMPLETED SUCCESSFULLY..​


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 17, 2007)

hey.. im unable to download NSS ... when i click the zip icon at the bottom of the page i'm taken to this page : *www.b-phreaks.co.uk/NSSDownloadLanding.htm


----------



## arunks (Jan 17, 2007)

try this one direct link *www.b-phreaks.co.uk/files/NSS/NSS10387.zip


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 17, 2007)

nope... it gets redirected to the same page i mentioned above.. : *www.b-phreaks.co.uk/NSSDownloadLanding.htm


----------



## arunks (Jan 17, 2007)

but it was easily downloaded on my computer..wait i m uploading it
__________
hey download from here now NSS

*www.uploading.com/files/ZKT8B68U/NSS10387.zip.html


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 17, 2007)

yippie.. now im downloading it... 
btw.. wat r tha advantages of music edn. over the ordinary edn??


----------



## reddick (Jan 17, 2007)

I have updated my N70 firmware before this thread n now it's 5.0638.3.0.1 but i can't c green theme in Music player or in radio background  It's old blue theme in both programe background  I did not flash my phone by NSS.I just connect my phone with pc n gt d firmware updated! So tell me is it imp. to flash using NSS method  Why i'm not displayed green theme in Music player n in radio in my phone  THANKS for ur views


----------



## arunks (Jan 17, 2007)

hey reddick

i think u have normal n70 mobile phone ..green theme is available in default in n70 music edition mobile phone...

using NSS is said to update ur normal n70 mobile phone to n70 music edition mobile phone..

i haven't found much differences between n70 and n70 music edition...

so its ur choice if u wanna convert ur phone to music edition..

In ur case u have simply updated ur phone's firmwire via nokia sofware updater rather than changing any pid...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 18, 2007)

similar post here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46382


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 18, 2007)

I think i PMed this method to a guy in this forum day before..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 18, 2007)

^^big mistake,don't tell me that you haven't patented this thing.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 18, 2007)

^^^ must have given this idea before... aajkal bhalai ka jamana bhi nahin raha... chala tha bhalai karne aur ab koi bhaw hi nahin deta...


----------



## reddick (Jan 18, 2007)

@arunks Yeah i have normal n70 n i wana convert it into ME edition 


> In ur case u have simply updated ur phone's firmware via nokia software updater rather than changing any pid...


So u wana say that it's imp. to change d pid to make normal n70 into me  n for that I have to flash my phone via NSS method  Also wht is d advantage of flashing d phone rather than updating it directly without flashing it  I hear that flashing shorten phone life  Is it true!


----------



## gdatuk (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks arunks..reps to u...
ill try it over the weekend!


----------



## arunks (Jan 18, 2007)

@ajayashish 
hey buddy thanks 4 ur short procedure...

but i found this whole procedure with photos and full description on the net myself..

Also remember i have myself found all the pids pmed to u and also given in the first post...
and also again thanx for helping me by replying to my pms....

@vimal_malhotra
hey buddy the similar post u have given is of n73 to n73ME and has little description and also pids required are very much different ..and


 @ajay_ashish and vimal 

i m not doing this for any praise..

i m trying just to help n70 users so that they dont have search a lot on the net for the pids and description with photos as i did ..


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 18, 2007)

are naraz kyu hota hai ,... kaun sa main tutorial bana ke bechunga... mazak kar raha tha... agar pasnand nahin to bol de delete kar deta hun....


----------



## reddick (Jan 18, 2007)

Please Ans. my asked ques. too


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 18, 2007)

when u flash ur fone and insert the new PID of a N70 ME the nokia website will update ur fone with the latest firmware that they give with the Music Edition N70... 

So in short... u will make Nokia server recognise ur N70 as N70 ME with the new pid... 

It is not going to shorten the life if Mobile in anyways


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 18, 2007)

Though I don't have a n-series phone,I think those who have it will love this trick.reps away


----------



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2007)

flashing doesnt harm ur cell... Also it doesnt necessarily hav nething to do wit pid changing


----------



## alanpaladka (Jan 18, 2007)

Is it possible to revert back the PID to the original one? My phone is under warranty.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2007)

if u changed ur pid then ur fone is no longer under warranty... lol...


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 18, 2007)

no u cannot revert back


----------



## reddick (Jan 19, 2007)

Okay after connecting my N70 to NSS,via data cable,i entered d product code n first i click on 'write',upto this everything is fine...But whn i click on 'read',it takes tons of time n nothing happened  It shows 'Reading Values...' upto so much time! So I close NSS myself n starts NSU.But it recognise my phone as N70 not ME  Plz tell me why it's happening  Is it normal?


----------



## alanpaladka (Jan 19, 2007)

What is the correct PID for N70 music edition. I tried all the Product IDs posted in this tutorial. But NSU saying "My phone software is already up to date". My original ID was 0524128.

Another thing, what is the real meaning of PID? Is it like 0524128 etc.. How nokia will come to know about change in PID?

@reddick
I'm also having same problem. Seems like nothing is happening.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 19, 2007)

pid means phone id... it is different for different phones...


----------



## gdatuk (Jan 19, 2007)

My system config is 256Mb DDR...when i try to install the software updater..i get a message that Insufficient memory. Min required is 256 mb..what am i doing wrong here?


----------



## reddick (Jan 19, 2007)

n wht abt my problem  Plz tell me any solution...I wonder my N70 becomes Music Edition ver. 

@gdatuk ur system consumes some memory n due to that only 240 or 230MB of RAM is shown  Better gt urself extra RAM upto 128MB only  n it gona works


----------



## arunks (Jan 19, 2007)

@gdatuk

ur ram is shared by video memory...

u can check that from system properties..it will be less than 256 MB
thats why it is giving error

u can try by changing that in the bios...

make it sharable 1MB in the bios..

i m also using with same procedure
__________
@redick

have u tried Nokia Software Updater after updating ur pid with nss


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice job. But would really want to know if you have tried the process yourself. 

And from your posts I see that the process is not your property. You downloaded it from net. I think you should mention that. And also give credit to the original poster.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 19, 2007)

He has given the source n credits na??


----------



## alanpaladka (Jan 19, 2007)

This has been posted in many forums.

EDIT: I have successfully installed N70ME firmware on my phone.

I changed my PID to 0536418 and updated the software. Now its working fine. After changing the PID and launching NSU, it says software upto date if you have V5.0638.3.0.1 already installed. You have to ignore that message and select reinstall option.
Another thing, I can easily change my PID back to the original one i.e. 0524128. So no problems.
I don't think this will void the warranty.


----------



## arunks (Jan 20, 2007)

@alanpaladka

yes i was saying same that i saw in many forums where users told they were able successfully to the original pid ..
but ajayashish said he asked his some nokia friend that it is not changable to original one again

SO now all the users have live example on this thread also by alanpaladka..

good move .. actually i myself have bought n70 recently so i will give this method a try after sometime...i was just curious to search and collect knowledge abt the proceduree and related things...thats why i searched a lot on net (google specailly)


----------



## montsa007 (Jan 20, 2007)

stop posting imeis here its illegal


----------



## reddick (Jan 20, 2007)

Oooh this is wht...So i have to reinstall d software as NSU recognize it as N70 only  After updating,it will change into N70 ME  This is wht i have to know  Gona try now n post d results


----------



## alanpaladka (Jan 20, 2007)

The biggest difference I saw after upgrade is phone operation speed. It's greatly improved.


----------



## hittheswitch (Jan 21, 2007)

Awesome method....Seriously Impressed.....
I got the phone body today from the market......
Already got the 1 GB card.....
All i need to do now is flash ma phone.....and see wat can i do with those headphones..earphones i guess....


----------



## reddick (Jan 21, 2007)

*Yiiippeee!* I have successfully updated my N70's firmware n now it got both ME themes n cool looks  Now gona try those music headphones n black body  It's so simple,I wonder why ppl rush to Nokia Care for updating


----------



## arunks (Jan 21, 2007)

@reddick

i dont know ..i have never gone to customer care for upgrading my firmware whether it was my samsung x100 or nokia n70 ..or any of my 13 mobiles till now


----------



## gdatuk (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks a lot arunks ....i have updated my mobile successfully!!!!


----------



## Stick (Jan 22, 2007)

What is latest price for N70 @Mumbai?


----------



## reddick (Jan 22, 2007)

Anyone


----------



## alanpaladka (Jan 22, 2007)

Here, its around 16.5k. By the way, can anyone suggest me a good MMC? What is the price diff. b/w 512 & 1GB MMC's?


----------



## nik_for_you (Jan 22, 2007)

1 gb mmc will cost less then 1000. go for 1 gb rather than 512 as ther not much diff


----------



## gdatuk (Jan 23, 2007)

I just noticed that after updating, i still have the old music player with no spectra or other options...
just the version is changed..but for otherwise no visible changes..

arunks! and many others who have changed ur N70 to N70 Me...do u get the new MPlayer?


p.s: i did a backup/restore from pcsuite after updating version


----------



## gdatuk (Jan 25, 2007)

anyone???


----------



## whizkid_harshal (Feb 6, 2007)

do we need to change the PID of the phone to the one for Nokia N70 ME.
Because whn i a attaching my phone to the NSU it shows the latest firmware availlable.. which u have mentioned for N70 ME... please clarify...
and also once upgraded wht all will i lose from my phone.


----------



## arunks (Feb 6, 2007)

u will lose warranty
and yes u have to change pid for n70ME


----------



## fadarico (Feb 7, 2007)

hi

I need the pid of 5500 that support arabic any one can help me finding it plz


----------



## kaeel (Feb 22, 2007)

another piece of info

your product code is written beneath ur battery on the phone so just change the product code and do a software update again from the nokia site to get your old firmware back

also as some people mentioned that warranty is on the hardware so there shouldnt be any problems,but im not too sure of that,well 1 thing noticed is that n70 scrolling through pictures and loading is much faster on the me and ofcourse the bump up on OS version on n70 makes it better too.


----------



## An Jing (Mar 5, 2007)

OMG, thanks for the info. I just updated my N70 and i love the new red theme. Also i notice my phone is much faster than before.


----------



## apoorva84 (Mar 12, 2007)

i followed the instructions and converted my 2 year old nokia 6630 standard edition to 6630 music edition...the music player is the new addition....here is a list of 6630 music edition product codes.....

 6630 RM-1 EURO Music Edition

0527820 France Music Lime Green
0527821 France Music Rustic Red
0529313 France Music Aluminium Grey
0527803 Euro 1 Music Lime Green
0527804 Euro 1 Music Rustic Red
0528324 Euro 1 Music Grey
0529305 Euro 1 Music Aluminium Grey
0527801 Italy Music Lime Green (Italian)
0527802 Italy Music Rustic Red (Italian)
0529304 Italy Music Aluminium Grey
0527806 Germany3 Music Lime Green
0527807 Germany3 Music Rustic Red
0529306 Germany3 Music Aluminium Grey
0527810 Alps Music Lime Green
0527811 Alps Music Rustic Red
0529308 Alps Music Aluminium Grey
0527822 Scand 1 Music Lime Green
0527823 Scandinavia 1 Music Rustic Red
0529314 Scandinavia 1 Music Aluminium Grey
0527818 Benelux1 Music Lime Green
0527819 Benelux1 Music Rustic Red
0529312 Benelux1 Music Aluminium Grey
0529681 Estonia Music Rustic Red
0529682 Latvia Music Rustic Red
0529683 Lithuania Music Rustic Red
0529582 Poland Music Aluminium Grey
0529583 Poland Music Rustic Red
0527814 Turkey Music Lime Green
0527815 Turkey Music Rustic Red
0529310 Turkey Music Aluminium Grey
0527812 Spain Music Lime Green
0527813 Spain Music Rustic Red
0529309 Spain Music Aluminium Grey
0527808 Portugal Music Lime Green
0527809 Portugal Music Rustic Red
0529307 Portugal Music Aluminium Grey
0529584 Greece Music Aluminium Grey
0529585 Greece Music Rustic Red
0527816 Russia Music Lime Green
0527817 Russia Music Rustic Red
0529311 Russia Music Aluminium Grey
0529971 Bulgaria Music Aluminium Grey
0529970 Serbia Music Aluminium Grey
0527824 Arabic Music Lime Green
0527825 Arabic Music Rustic Red
0529315 Arabic Music Aluminium Grey


----------



## An Jing (Mar 13, 2007)

i notice when i upgraded the firmware to the music edition the font is now smaller. Is there a way to make the font size back to the normal again?


----------



## hierophant (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi there Arunks. Ok I got all ur intruction that convert my N70 to N70ME. well I got N70 APAC PID Code 0539266. Actually I haven't upgrade by using NSU. I just change my original N70 pid to APAC code that u gave. But my N70 is made in finland as it writen on the sticker near imei code (not made by nokia). well my nokia N70 is under (TIM branded) TELE ITALIA MOBILE. Well MY N70 font is much bigger than the other N70 that sell APAC version. I'm chinese, so i need chinese version support.SO what if i choose the APAC PID code 0539266 u gave me ...  NSS the APAC PID and update NSU. Well all i care is is it my N70 font will be same smaller like APAC version. Or Use another (chinese support pid) product code (*0543026*) or (*0543027*) u gave will be remain the same big font that i wanted to. (pls i really need help of this.... pls anyone out there got ideas of this and guide to do) pls post. thank u arunks... everyone.

From 

PAUL


----------



## aljayeo (Apr 7, 2007)

I have just updated my standard nokia n70 to nokia n70music edition.

Thanks for this post. i love my n70 more than ever before.

Try this it will surprise you guys.


----------



## anish_sha (Apr 13, 2007)

i have a dial up connection, is updating done online? if so it might be a problem 4 me as i have dial up


----------



## An Jing (Apr 14, 2007)

no, it is not done online, u just need the 2 software which is on the first page.


----------



## alanpaladka (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes. The firmware update is done online.


----------



## An Jing (Apr 16, 2007)

alanpaladka said:
			
		

> Yes. The firmware update is done online.


 
no, you are wrong, you download the firmware and then update it on ur phone. I know cuz I've done it a few times already.


----------



## ketanbodas (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice post ---- hey wher are the rep buttons gone ?


----------



## dkazuya (Apr 20, 2007)

helloo all.. I need a help!! 
I am trying to upgrade my N70 to music edition, but when I want to open the Nokia Software Updater application it shows an error "Network Service Layer Host". What's the problem of that? So, what must I do? Please give suggestion of it...thx before that!!


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 20, 2007)

make sure ur gprs is working fine


----------



## dkazuya (Apr 20, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore 				 vbmenu_register("postmenu_477594", true);  				 			
  			 			 Catalyst Advisor

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/image.php?u=15745&dateline=1176815004 				

				Join Date: Aug 2006
 				Location: Bangalore
 				 				 					Posts: 64       				


 			 		 		 		 		 make sure ur gprs is working fine
  		 	 		 		 		 		 			  				__________________
				If u try to save the money, god will try to shave the money, if u try to spend the money, god will lend the money without ur knowledge.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am using dial up.. not gprs.


----------



## alanpaladka (Apr 21, 2007)

Have you tried to reinstall the NSU?


----------



## dkazuya (Apr 22, 2007)

I have tried to reinstall the NSU twice. But, it is still the same condition. And also, I have tried to redownload the NSU. No changes is appear. The same error is appeared.


----------



## andro_kwt (May 21, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> This is the standard/normal N70 which can be seen everywhere.
> 
> *bp0.blogger.com/_KcajYD4sqnI/RYMQHfC2NrI/AAAAAAAAAAs/nfxqHPhVwX4/s320/n70std.jpg
> and this is the newly launched N70 Music Edition.
> ...


 

Hi arun!
Dear before i read your tutorial i already updated my N70 software, and i got i higher version now 5.0705.3.0.1, my question is i didnt synchronize n NSS beta while updating my N70 software. if i am going to re-update together with NSS is it okay, or gives problem with my mobile?

what is the use of NSS software? is it safe to use together with nokia updater?

waiting ur reply!


Thanks again!!!


----------



## Veenlo (May 23, 2007)

hi can someone help ive changed to product code and am trying to update with nokia software *but *as soon as it starts to update the computer find a new usb device and trys to load new drivers witch disconects the phone and stops the update can someone help me please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alipap7 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello
I have updated to music edition by the code 0543026 for Meadle East.
But other than 2 new themes, nothing has changed unlike changes in n73 music.
-No feature has been added to music player, 
-Music player is not always open as is for n73 music
-the phone speed has not improved that much
Is this normal or my upgrade has been unsuccessfull?


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 12, 2007)

Dat is a successful upgrade..
there are no significant changes(except for those themes) wen u convert an ordinary N70 to N70ME.. !!


----------



## farbetter (Jun 14, 2007)

Damn man how you people don't understand the procedure I did it at first shot if you want any help ask me.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 14, 2007)

@ arunks hey bro nice post keep posting and upgrading is not harmful for our set i upgrade my 9500 firmware i got new features and fast booting.Gr8 man


----------



## heist (Oct 8, 2007)

arunks thanks a lot bro, i manage to urn my n70 to n70me with your help. Now im enjoying my new n70me thanks to you....

i want it so badly that i have found this thread just by surfing the net....


----------



## arunks (Oct 9, 2007)

-- u r welcm--
guys this forum is great place to share .. So sometimes we give something to this forum and many times we take everythng from this.. So cheers and enjoy


----------



## domingo (Nov 14, 2007)

i have followed all the instruction to change my n70 to the ME but with no success . however i am using a CA-53 cable which i got with originally bundled in N70 package. will this make a difference. please assist.

thanks
gilly


----------



## michael09_31 (Nov 30, 2007)

pls help me.
when i update my phone my internal memory decrease to 18 mb.  what should i do to restore my phone memory back to 22MB.


----------



## canester (Apr 14, 2008)

I have done all the above mentioned instructions. but what happens with me is I get an error message when i use the NSS when i try to flash the product id. after that It says on the pc suite when i try to upgrade that my fone is not supported.


----------



## l8z (May 2, 2008)

I have the same prob as you Canester when i go to write pid then NSS just errors i have tried a few diferent versions off nss but still with no luck... I have managed to do this in the past WITH NO PROBS!! but now it will not read or write any of my N70s 

SOME1 PLS HELP

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## l8z (May 4, 2008)

I HAVE SOLVED THE PROBLEM.... UNINSTALL ALL NOKIA PC SUITE AND DRIVERS FROM ADD REMOVE PROGRAMS & DEVICE MANAGER RESTART AND 

INSTALL Nokia_PC_Suite_6_84_10_3_eng_web

THE NEW NOKIA PC SUITES DO NOT HAVE THE RIGHT DRIVER FOR NSS

HOPE THIS HELPS ALL IT DID ME!!!

YAY


----------



## anantjoshi01 (Aug 19, 2008)

i did it worked fine but after 2 months my phone went off and now it is not switching on.
Any idea plz help me out on this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

